# Coffee Cart Startup - Example P&L Sheet



## LeeG (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi,

I am hoping that people on this forum may be able to help.

My wife and I are looking to setup our own coffee cart business. We will not be going down the franchise route, but will instead opt to build out our own business.

It would be great if someone was able to share an example P&L demonstrating the kind of items which will need to be accounted for, so consumable items (assume selling only coffee, tea, no food) and cups etc.

In terms of required equipment I will be looking to purchase out right a vehicle and the coffee machine etc, so do not worry about any HP etc for these.

Also, the assumption is that the coffee cart will be based at one static location Monday to Friday, but at weekends will attend events.

Thanks in advance


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Lee, setting up businesses like yours is what I do for a living (along with running my own little coffee van in the mornings!!) Have a look at my website for some pics of vans we have converted and let me know if it's something we can help you with. https://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/business-start-upsAs far as consumable items go there aren't all that many really milk, coffee beans, sugar, sweetner, hot chocolate, tea bags, cups and lids, coffee syrups, complimentary biscuits,machine detergent, anti bac wipes, cloths......these are the main items I use on a daily basis. My van is static Mon - Fri too....

all the best,

Andy


----------



## LeeG (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi Andy,

Thanks for your reply.

Will email you.


----------

